# Load Music by Voice Command



## JustJoan (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not sure whether this is the right space to ask this. I would like to know your opinion about being able to search individual SoundCloud tracks or YouTube music videos by voice from your mobile device. For example, if someone says "Play Applause by Lady Gaga", it will load her soundcloud track. Would that be interesting or helpful? I am also interested in knowing, if any other features such as loading playlists and others would be useful

Joan


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

"phone, play I C*m Blood by Cannibal Corpse"


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

JustJoan said:


> if someone says "Play Applause by Lady Gaga", it will load her soundcloud track. Would that be interesting or helpful?


It'd be unhelpful bordering on irritating as well as likely noisy and uninteresting ... I have enough problems talking to my SatNav then shutting it up as it just 'goes on and on' even when I actually want to go a different way around (which it should have learnt by now that I always do on some routes). Actually, it's a bit like my wife in always wanting the last word and never being wrong ;-)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If I put all my Johnny Winter collection on such a device and said "Play Hideaway" it's going to have to bring up about 20 tracks because he often used Hideaway for a show opener. 

What I would find useful on an mp3 player or any portable music player is an option for mono that really combines the two channels as I can't function with two earbuds.


----------



## JustJoan (Mar 10, 2014)

*More links added*

I am currently adding more and more tracks to the system.

Just Added these 'public' voicelinks to Treycent:

Play applause by Lady Gaga (SoundCloud track)
Show me Lady Gaga's applause video (YouTube video)
Take me to Lady Gaga's Twitter page (Twitter @ page)
Take me to Twitter hashtag Lady Gaga (Twitter # page)
Take me to Lady Gaga's Facebook page (Facebook page)
Play Monster by Eminem and Rihanna (sound cloud track)
Show me the Monster video with Eminem and Rihanna (youtube video)
Take me to Rihanna's Twitter page (twitter @ page)
Take me to Rihanna's Facebook page (facebook page)
Show me Rihanna's Wikipedia page (wikipedia page)
Tell me about Rihanna (wikipedia page)

Just say the voice command! You will be taken to your favorite music﻿


----------

